# SS 27.07.13 Beethoven #3



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

*Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)*

Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major (Op. 55)

1. Allegro con brio
2. Marcia funebre: Adagio assai in C minor
3. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
4. Finale: Allegro molto


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

For this Saturday I'm going for the Staatskapelle Dresden with Herbert Blomstedt 1976 recording


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to listen to Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, 1984


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm going to listen to Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


Excellent choice MagneticGhost.

Since I've got the house to myself tomorrow, I'm going to be greedy and go with two choices - Barenboim & Staatskapelle Berlin in the morning and Tennstedt & London Philharmonic Orchestra in the afternoon.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'll join ya'll and pop in Michael Tilson Thomas and The Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

kv466 said:


> I'll join ya'll and pop in Michael Tilson Thomas and The Orchestra of St. Luke's


Good heavens St.Lukes has an orchestra ,is there no stopping the man?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to listen to the energetic reading from George Szell and the Cleveland Symphony.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I shall listen to Bernstein's, which I have not heard. I shall be in the woods, for the weekend. I shall contemplate this work.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll have the Karajan 1963. That'll be "to go". Yep, the meal deal. Can you supersize that, please? Extra mayo, hold the onions. Keep the change. Thank you, sir. Have a good day.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Dresden

1. Allegro con brio - good syncopation as is required in a 'con brio', not at all sluggish.
2. Marcia funebre: Adagio assai in C minor - the orchestra played this with poise (which was rudely interrupted by a herring gull jabbering outside my window).
3. Scherzo: Allegro vivace - the French horns in the middle trio section were not a defined as I would like, but a good rendition of the scherzo nonetheless.
4. Finale: Allegro molto - the poco andante during the last movement was beautifully played.

All in all I would say that it was played very well but no super dooper bits - a good version if you want to hear the symphony plain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Szell's version seems to be similarly plain in comparison to Klemperer's version, but maybe I should listen again since I passed out halway through the funeral march


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Karajan 1977 for a fiery first movement. But the '82 account has a superb funeral march. The 63 is a pretty good performance as well.

Klemperer if you can take his less than brio first movement.

Gardiner did a superb soundtrack for the film Eroica. Better than his recorded version.

Toscanini nearly blows you out the water but the sound is restricted.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I just finished re-listening to Szell's recording of Beethoven's 3rd.

It's still one of my favorites. I find it more energetic and exciting for lack of a better word than a Bohm or Klemperer. More on par with Karajan's 70's recording (which I actually listened to earlier this week). The first movement is so driven. So is the third movement and the finale. It's a more of a twisted joyous effect where Klemperer or someone like Bohm push for more tragedy. Szell sells more more of spirited high drama. I love both styles and find it enjoyable to hear the contrast between interpretations.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Not being my favourite, it is an special symphony. 

The first movement is brilliant and reminds me the first's of Beethoven's first two -which are my favourites- but more elaborated. I felt the second movement quite dense or thick where the idea seems to be jammed. I think this movement anticipates his fourth symphony. Then comes a beautiful third which reminded me his sixth.

The closing movement in hands of Karajan is warranted in strength and colour. Reminds me the thematic treatment of his seventh.

Looks like this third anticipates his overall symphonic development.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Szell's version seems to be similarly plain in comparison to Klemperer's version, but maybe I should listen again since I passed out halway through the funeral march


I think you mixed them up,that sounds like the affect that Klemperer usually has.
You description of "mobile,armoured warfare" is not the usual thing at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Best version ever, full of life, character, drama, heroism and _perfect_ playing! The relatively fast tempo doesn't feel rushed at all, everything comes out so clearly and it just sounds so....fresh! I recommend everyone to listen to this recording:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^^those sforzandos really have a _bite_ in that version, don't they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Best version ever, full of life, character, drama, heroism and _perfect_ playing! The relatively fast tempo doesn't feel rushed at all, everything comes out so clearly and it just sounds so....fresh! I recommend everyone to listen to this recording:


I really enjoyed the new Paavo Jarvi symphony cycle.

For me, I know I am again coming late to the party, but better late than never.

I am going to listen to several.

1. Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra - the first 3 I ever bought, Szell's cycle is still one of my favorites, and the No. 3 is perhaps his best of that cycle.

2. Jos van Immerseel with Anima Eterna - for fast, edge of your seat HIP Beethoven, Immerseel is great! Different kind of excitement, but I wouldn't list it at the top of my selection.

3. Osmo Vanska with Minnesota Orchestra - perhaps my favorite - great combination of excellent playing/conducting and wonderful sound.

4. Christopher Hogwood with Academy of Ancient Music - earlier HIP, very nice, but not my go-to recording.

5. Klemperer with Philharmonia Orchestra - because you can never get too much Klemperer!

Since I am going with 5 different recordings, it is going to take me some time!


----------

